# Download hangs mid way through



## jonnoN2 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

Since earlier today anytime I attempt to download a file from the internet the download hangs midway through.

I have a AOL Broadband wireless connection which is not shared with any other computer.

It doesn't appear to matter which browser I use. The result is the same.

I also play a online game called QtDominategame and this is also not working. It keeps telling me that 'The connection with the server was lost.' this has never happened before today.

However, Adobe Reader sucessfully updated earlier and Avast Anti-virus was also able to update.

Can anyone think why this might be happened?

Thanks, John


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

jonnoN2,

One of two things are happening here; either the site/server from which you're downloading that large file is too busy or has limited bandwidth and is disconnecting your download; -or- there's some issue with your Internet service/connection causing latency or lag in accessing internet sites.

One way to check if it's the site would be to have a friend with a different type of broadband connection to attempt to download that same file. If they can consistently download the file without timeouts or disconnects, then it's likely something on your side (your ISP or something on your local PC).

Question - is your AOL broadband a DSL-based connection? What is the make/model of your modem/router? You mentioned that you get disconnects while playing online games - is your internet connection generally slow? How is your broadband modem attached to your PC - Ethernet or USB?

Armed with more information about your broadband setup will allow me to better assist with this problem.

- John


----------



## jonnoN2 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi.

Thanks for the really prompt response.

Firstly, I have tried to download a variety of different types of files from a variety of different websites and the problem remains. My friend has sucessfully downloaded one of the files I have not been able to.

My internet connection is AOL Broadband which I assume means the same thing as DSL.

I've not had any problems with the connection before and I've always been happy with the speed. I've just run a speed test from speedtest.net and this gives me a download of 4549 kb/s and upload of 325kb/s

I have a Thomson ST585 wireless modem (provided by AOL). However, I broke the wireless antenna on it a while back and the modem is now attached to a Belkin F5D7230-4 wireless router. This set up has been working fine for about 2 months.

Therefore the neither modem or router are physically attached to the PC.

Does this shed any light?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

jonnoN2,

Are you running Vista or XP? I ask because there's a known problem with AOL Broadband dropping connections with XP Service Pack2:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/885295/en-us

You mentioned that your friend successfully downloaded files that you couldn't. Was your friend connected to your router/broadband connection? If you know someone with a PC who can connect to your hardware - it would be useful to see if they experience the same problem. This would tell me if the problem is with your router/connection -or- with your PC.

Have you installed any new software or hardware prior to having this problem? Have you installed any browser add-ons? Have you updated your anti-virus software?

Try temporarily disabling your antivirus/firewall software and see if you can download successfully. Try going into IE's Tools, Manage Add-ons, then disable all add-ons. Try downloading again and see if this helps.

I'm thinking that something has changed on your PC which is causing this problem. If you can think of anything that you've installed, changed, updated or reconfigured prior to this problem - knowing this would be helpful.

- John


----------

